# Toyosha CS100 Manual needed



## cgrab (7 mo ago)

I just got a Bombardier MPV 20 manufactured by Hinomoto with a Toyosha CS100 3 cyl diesel engine. My research tells me it is the same engine in many Massey Ferguson tractors.

If someone has a PDF of the engine manual, I would appreciate a copy.

Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

cgrab said:


> I just got a Bombardier MPV 20 manufactured by Hinomoto with a Toyosha CS100 3 cyl diesel engine. My research tells me it is the same engine in many Massey Ferguson tractors.
> 
> If someone has a PDF of the engine manual, I would appreciate a copy.
> 
> Thanks.




Allis Chalmers also put this engine in the 5015 model........





https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/9/191-allis-chalmers-5015.html


----------



## cgrab (7 mo ago)

Thanks


----------

